# New to Sailing



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Looking for advise/ never have sailed but love the ocean and the islands. I will be retiring in the next couple years and looking for information on how to learn how to sail and suggestions concerning living on a boat. Any information to a future newcomer would be appreaciated.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Are you thinking of living aboard while cruising, or at a marina? If cruising, you should look at the "Recommended Reading" thread, where you will find some excellent books from a number of different perspectives. That can certainly give you an idea of what's involved. Living at a marina is mostly a matter of downsizing your life.

Since you say you haven't sailed before, what might be a good starting point, both for learning to sail and living on a boat, is a week long charter/learn to sail package. This would give you an opportunity to see if it lives up to your expectations. As well as give you an idea of whether you want to pursue it any further.

Regards,


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

If you currently live near the water, make yourself known at a local marina or yacht club and let them know your desires and willingness to participate. It is usually very easy to get experience for free if you are reliable and willing to learn/work.

If you can get involved in a local racing fleet you will learn techniques very quicky and get to know that aspect of sailing. Even if you find the racing a bit tense (though at the local level it's usually fairly casual) you'll learn how to get the most out of a boat, and whether racing is for you or not. Many boats often race shorthanded and are willing to take on newcomers.

Failing that it shouldn't be too difficult to get some daysailing experience just by being willing to show up and help out. If you get such a ride, stay to put the boat away and tidy up after you reach the dock and you'll get invited back. Often sailors are quite willing and pleased to introduce new people to the sport.

Don't be shy!


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

You're in the same boat as me - no pun intended.

I have no sailing experience but realized that I want to live aboard - suggestions were given to me of a Catalina 30 footer. Too bad I didn't decide on this a month or so agao - I could have caught the last sailing class given by the Philadelphia Sailing Club. 

My plan is maybe but a boat in the next year or so and live in it to reduce my costs. It will take another year or more than that to save enough cash and establish a photo biz that will provide my income for the following years. I may be able to pull it off in a year plus but 4 years is probably more realistic.

But do what I'm going to do - start taking classes and get out here and sail. Unfortunately I have to wait for the spring. I'll join as many clubs as I can and take as many classes as I can. I'll study whatever I need to study. Next summer if I've learned some basics I'll rent some of those real small 1 person sailboats to practice. Next Winter I schedule a class and vacation down south. The following spring and summer more instruction and sailing on my own - hopefully I'll be at an intermediate level. Repeat for the next year if I'm not living aboard already.

Eventually, if I'm still not up to speed with being able to sail my Catalina 30, I'll rent a slip down south, just live in it, and continue to get instruction and practice with smaller renatable vessels.

BTW - a Catalina 30 was suggested because of what I'll want to have on board with me - acoustic guitar, photog equip, flatscreen TV and dvd player, laptop & printer, and mountain bike. I've already seen some interiors of Catalina 30's and I can see fitting all that as well as tools, clothes, food, and other essentials. 

I can see the light though - nothing is stopping me from accomplishing this.

Good luck Becky! See you out on the water some day.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome aboard y'all to this slightly loony way of life!

I agree with all of the above. Grab a copy of Tanya Aebi's book. She did a round the world thing while very young. Some things will apply, its a wonderful read. I understand shes also got a lady sailing school.

We are a very friendly bunch,(ok, most of us are) wander down to your local marina/yacht club, talk to the people, tell them what you want to do. Most likely, they'll be more than happy to share their experiences & let you day sail with them.. soak it up like a sponge. Try to get on as many different boats as you can. Take some ASA courses. 

try to get ahold of "Pbooty" here, she's just moved aboard with some interesting results. 

take care, good luck and fair winds!


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

*Formal Training will Accelerate*

................your plans to start sailing & boat ownership if you go that way. It will also get you access to boats (many schools charter) so that you can practice & meet other like minded students.
Yes, yacht clubs / marinas with high sailboat populations will be good places to get exposed & for water time. But if You intend to Skipper your own boat, formal training will definitely give you the tools & confidence. Then it will be a matter of water time to build experience.
Since ASA was already mentioned, I'll throw a vote in for US Sailing.
http://www.ussailing.org/

There are schools (ASA or USS) that offer courses in warm / dry locations in case you want to get started during the winter or have the $$$ to mix training with a vacation in CA, FL, Mexico, BVI, etc. Sail On


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I need advice as well ^__^ I am a new sailer my self too


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

Becky/bonbon -- I can only tell you what worked for me -- at age 55 i decided i wanted to sail and i had never been on a sailboat before nor did i live on the water - at the time i was in Dallas and went to Clear Lake and took the first ASA sailing class - the instructor was great and i got the bug. I then waited a couple of months and went to charlottes harbor and took ASA course 2 and 3 and then took the boat out for 4 more days - 
I moved to Conn and while there chartered a boat and attended every boat show i could to learn about boats. At the same time i read everybook on boats i could with "Modern Cruising undersail" by Dodds being the best - i learned about what makes up a boat
I got lucky and met a great broker in Ted Novakowski owner of Sound Yachts in Conn and the really took his time and taught me how to look at a boat and what makes a boat good or bad and how mfgs cut costs and what it means - Ted also took time to understand what i wanted to do with a boat and my timing - We went over long term financial considerations of buying now small and trading up vs buying big now and having a longer learning curve - with Ted's help i choose the longer learning curve for financial reasons (boats deprecitate not appreciate) and after over a year of working with me i purchased a new 40' blue water boat - Jeanneau DS40 - I had moved to Miami at the time and after the boat went to the Annapolis Boat Show i picked her up and brought her to Miami - I now sail a lot - 3 weekends out of 4- been to the Bahamas, sailed the Keys, hit by lightening - raced her in fun races where i got my ass kicked until recently and just now getting comfortable with her - at age 60 i was downsized and can not find another position so at age 61 I am selling my house and moving aboard and heading out as soon as i can 
Hope this helps 
Take some lessons from ASA - charter - buy your dream boat and sail her a lot and don't be afraid to make mistakes (i made so many i am embarrassed to show my log book to anyone as they are all there) 
good luck 
chuck and soulmates


----------

